# Thrush? Roseoli? Scarlet Fever?



## ~Kindred Spirit~ (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi everyone...I could use your thoughts on this one:

Last week my 9 month old ds came down with a rash that felt like sandpaper. On the weekend he spiked a high fever and threw up a few times as well as loss of appetite and very clingy/grumpy. Monday he was a little better but I noticed a white coating on his tongue....by Tuesday his tongue looked as though it was painted white and he had a red rash covering his body. Today...the white on his tongue has lessoned and the rash is starting to get better.

I got a prescription for Thrush this morning from the doctor....wouldn't I have symptoms as well....or he be experiencing this in the diaper area as well?

I don't want to give him this medication for thrush if he doesn't need it...the doctor asked if I was nursing....and determined pretty much from that that it was thrush and Roseoli.

I haven't experienced any of the above (Thrush, Roseoli, Scarlet Fever) but it sounds like all of them...any one else experienced this?


----------



## thebestfedbaby (Feb 28, 2003)

To me, it sounds like Roseola (fever and rash) with maybe a touch of the flu (throwing up). The white patches are more than likely thrush... if you cannot wipe off the white, it is thrush.

The dr will usually call in Nystatin for you. You will need to SWAB within his mouth several times a day as well as your nipples, letting them dry with it on after he feeds. Make sure you use something like a q-tip to apply it, or you will contaimnate the medicine.

You may but also may not have red or itchy nipples, worse case scenario they crack and bleed.

IMHO, you should also check to see if maybe you have a vaginal yeast infection if you and your partner/husband have oral sex... I have had many moms that have had a yeast infection transferred from them, to their nipples, and then to baby. Best to cover all angles so it doesn't happen again.

Nystatin is relatively inexpensive and safe. There are other alternatives, but they take longer to cure it (yogurt being one) ... just ask.


----------



## ~Kindred Spirit~ (Sep 18, 2002)

Thank-you so much for your thoughts!!!

She prescribed Mycostatin oral for him...is that the same as Nystatin?

I haven't been experiencing any symptoms at all....and I definitely don't want to experience the worst-case scenario!!!

Nope, no vaginal yeast that I can tell....I have never had one before but I am not experiencing anything unusual, kwim?

Yuck!! LOL...thank goodness we haven't engaged in oral sex (myself) since ds has been born...I would feel so bad if *that* caused it, kwim?

Is there anything I can do in the future to prevent this from happening again...beside not having oral sex....or at least not being careful while having oral sex in case a yeast infection is present.

Thank-you VERY much!!!!


----------



## branwyn (Nov 15, 2002)

doesnt sound like roseola, roseola is characterized by the highfever for 3-5 days (106 degrees) then the fever goes away and the rash appears 24 hours after the fever is gone. laso with roseola, the child is perfecly normal, not grumpy or irritable. perfectly normal accept for the fever.


----------



## ~Kindred Spirit~ (Sep 18, 2002)

LMAO!!!
















When I put *myself* I didn't mean myself performing oral sex on myself







...I meant my dh hadn't performed on me!!LOL


----------



## thebestfedbaby (Feb 28, 2003)

Same kind of thing.

When Morgan got it, she was 104' and had a raised rash and VERY grumpy. Be sure to use it on yourself as well, or you too recontaminate each other.


----------



## ~Kindred Spirit~ (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks everyone...your help was really appreciated.

I started him on the medicine and we will see how that goes!!!

Thanks!!!


----------

